# 2012 Redline Metro Sport: anyone know this bike?



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

So I'm in the market for a new wheel for my 130mm-spaced disc brake road bike, and I'd rather not pay Velocity $300 for it. This bike is supposed to save me money...

I notice that the new Redline Metro Sport (and previous years? dunno...) is advertised as having a 130mm rear triangle and disc brakes. I'm wondering if I want to try to get the rear wheel for that bike as a replacement. I can live with heavy, but it's not worth it to me if the hub is disposable.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

I have a 2011 redline conquest classic, which is the more expensive steel version. The hubs barely coast, but have held up without any maintenance for 2500 miles so far. When I lift it up and spin it it rotates for half the time as my other bikes.

Maybe make your own with a white mi6-cx hub?


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Is it the rim/spokes you want to replace, the hub or both? If you are just looking for a new rim/spokes you could take your current hub and have a new wheel built around it. Unfortunately, there are not as many disc-compatible hub options with 130mm rear spacing.

Volsung, if your rear hub has that much drag, you might try adjusting the side load on the bearings. Also after 2500 miles, that hub probably needs servicing.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah, I know about the MI6. It's more expensive than buying Velocity's hub loose.

Right now, plan 'A' is to take apart a 26" MTB rear wheel I have as a spare, rebuild that hub, and if I don't find anything I don't like inside it, I'll build up a new wheel on that.

I want to replace the whole wheel. The bike it's going on is a Trek Portland, and it has low spoke count, paired spoke wheels. Something I find to be completely stupid. I like the bike in general, but I refuse to spend money on a specific product (like a new wheel) if it's a design I don't like. It turns out that Trek is back to making an aftermarket 130mm-spaced rear 700C wheel for a disc brake, but while it's at least not paired spokes anymore, it's still only got 24 of them. So I don't see that things would be different enough.


----------

